# Experiences with epidurals



## Luvmama

I have mixed emotions about the epi..
People tell me don't get it due to experiencing back pains after birth but I really want it because I want to have a good experience during labour..


----------



## kanga

I had my first one adjusted twice. Then it was redone. I also had 2 spirals during the course of my labour as the Epi only worked on one side. I couldn't lean back on my back for 2 days after because it was tender for ages afterwards. 

I also had couldn't push my baby out as was in a bad position (on my back) and he was back to back. So had forceps. 

I went into labour not wanting an Epi but looking back, I don't see how I could have survived without it as the pain was so unbearable (induction on drip). When it works its great. But look into cascade of intervention. And try gas and air first.


----------



## Malouka

I am having back pain now and then (gave birth 9 months ago) I dont know if this is because of the epidural because I am 6 months pregnant now -_- ... I hope it will go away :-(


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I had no problems with my epidural. I loved it! There was one moment when she was setting it up that I could tell she hit something, but she was able to quickly re-adjust it. About 15 minutes after it was in I didn't feel anymore pain until after delivery (she came out sideways and I didn't listen to the OB when he told me to slow down with the pushing... opps). I could still move my lower body and shift around, and I slept from 3 cm until 8 cm (basically to the next morning) so I wasn't exhausted when it came time to push. There was no pain, I was relaxed, and I can say I completely loved my labor and delivery experience. :)

I have had zero side effects from the epidural (no back pain, no headaches, no numbness, etc), and I didn't have any interventions. Each labor is going to be different, just like each body and each baby is different. In the end you have to decide what is going to work best for you. Best of luck!


----------



## MrsHBuckley

I loved my epidural! They got it in correctly and it was like I was numb, but could still feel my legs and could still feel pressure, so I knew when to push.


----------



## krys

I had one, and I am so thankful that I did. My daughter came out with her hand by her face and I tore SO bad. I can't even imagine how painful that would have been if I didn't have the epidural. I don't have back pain or anything, and I didn't ever have to have it adjusted. It was a God send in my experience. I wish I would have been able to get that sooner and stayed away from the IV drugs. Those made me groggy and out of it.


----------



## cupcakemomma

I had one with DD, and it was HEAVEN. Obviously everyone is different, but I'm so glad I had it. I didn't have any trouble pushing like I had feared. I tore pretty badly, so it was nice to be numbed up while I was being sewn up afterward.


----------



## Srrme

I had one so they could keep my oldest in longer. I hated being numb and not being able to feel or move my legs! It took a while to wear off too. 

I had some back pain afterwards, but it wasn't severe.


----------



## Smudge101

I had one even though I was dead against it pre labour.

I'd been in labour for over 24 hours, my waters had been gone for 27 hrs and I wasn't dilating past 5cm so I needed to be put on the induction drip.

I was shattered from the contractions, I was projectile vomiting with every single one, I was on a saline drip as they were worried I wasn't passing water.

I honestly think that without the EPI I'd have ended up with an EMCS. As it stands it gave me 6 hours of relief from the sickness and the pain.

I could still feel the pressure of the contractions. I pushed for 2 hours and Holly arrived naturally without any need for forceps and I didn't tear.

It was the best decision I made


----------



## PreggyEggy

I had one before being given the drip to speed up my contractions, as I was afraid it was going to be more painful.

Getting it wasn't so bad, and at first it was great. Then it wore off on one side, then the other too. The pain was horrendous, and the doctors wouldn't do anything about it/wouldn't believe me! I couldn't move about because I'd had it, and I really wished I'd just kept active instead.

No way am I having one this time, you couldn't pay me. It's a home birth for me now.


----------



## rubberducky88

I had an epidural and really really hope to not need one this time.

The anaesthetist was amazing and put it in fantastically, it's not like it used to be - you can still feel your legs etc now.
However, it meant I was confined to the bed. I was uncomfortable and couldn't feel my contractions to push effectively.
I believe these were all factors into why my boy had Shoulder Dystocia and had to spend a week in neonatal.

The plan this time is to stay active, use a tens machine and get on better with gas & air (although it made me sick)
I will hate myself if I need to have another Epi, I don't want this one to get stuck.
Xx


----------



## boogerbug

I had one with my son. They got it right first try and because of the contractions I didn't feel a thing when they were putting it in. I was numb shortly after but I could still move my legs. And even with an epidural it was very, very obvious when it came time to push. 

Thank goodness for it too because my son came out waving and tore everything as he came. :nope: I had no back pains afterwords and didn't even remember I had a little spot on my back from the epidural. A few days later I noticed a small tender spot and had an 'ah! right!' moment, but nothing more then that. :happydance:


----------



## seaweed eater

Mine was perfectly fine. No issues with placement, no back pain or anything afterward.

I'm going to try for a natural birth again next time, but it was a good experience and I don't regret it.


----------



## Squiggy

It seems that the majority of posters who oppose the epidural are in the UK and the majority that had better experiences are in the US & Canada. I can't help but think that even though it's the same procedure - there must be something that is done differently. 

I'm in the US, but regardless, I have an extremely low tolerance to pain. I also have a nervous condition that causes me to lose consciousness. So, I really hope to get the epidural when it's time. And I'm very glad to see that so many in the US had good experiences with it. I was starting to consider a water birth but someone said there is no epi with that. I'm not sure if I'm a good candidate for a natural / medication-free birth.


----------



## lady1985

I am considering the epi too. Keep going with you experiences as they are invalueable to us 1st timers...thanks ladies :))


----------



## ruthj

my water broke at 1:00 p.m. I had no pain at all. got to the hospital at 6:25 p.m. and was only 1 cm dialted :/ i got the pitocin at 10:30 or so, and the contractions were horrible ( I was planning on natural) after hours of back-to-back contractions, i opted for the EPI (Which not work, I felt everything). I even got a pain meds to the IV (still nothing). I finally pushed my Son out at 5 something the next morning. I tore. Doc gave me an injection to numb me to sew me up (DIDN'T WORK EITHER). But I would do it all over again! Even if it was very painful, it was still a very magical moment! Best of Luck to you!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I had to have an epidural/spinal because my baby went into distress and I needed an emergency forceps delivery. I went naturally for most of my labour yet my baby still went into distress and made me need an epidural and intervention so the whole 'no drugs and epidural, no intervention' theory proved completely wrong in my case! The relief at having the epidural was amazing and I could finally realise what was happening and take it all in. I tried so hard with my first baby and went to 8cm with no pain relief but since it didn't work out I want an early epi with the next!! xx


----------



## mara16jade

I posted a similar thread a while back and got wonderful responses :)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/labour-birth/1754891-epidural-stories-positive-hopefully.html


----------



## AC1987

I was fine with mine, I went into labour not wanting one, but at the very end asked for one haha I'm surprised they listen seeing as I was 10 centimeters, but it worked.


----------



## zoomhilda

Ended up requesting mine after I was induced because the pain went from 0 to 100 very quickly. I had an itching reaction on my abdomen- it was awful. Barely felt anything below the waist other than the itching until my son's shoulders came through the birth canal. That hurt! No headache after, no issues walking after. Overall, I was grateful for it, but hoping to avoid with #2.


----------



## Mummy Bean

I had mine near the end...had managed really well until i hit transition a freaked out so begged for one. i thought it was amazing...took a while to kick in but really helped me enjoy the last few hrs. they gave me the lowest does so still had g&a if needed and could move legs still. also gave me a chance to give baby time to decend...pushing was really quick and no tears.

Whether it related or not ive had much worse back pain in this pregnancy...but that may just be the way things are.


----------



## Feronia

I didn't have an epidural and I absolutely loved my birth. I've read that people who do _not_ get epidurals report a higher satisfaction in their births immediately, 6 weeks postpartum, and after a year compared to those that do.

This article was really helpful to me about epidurals: https://www.sarahbuckley.com/epidurals-risks-and-concerns-for-mother-and-baby/


----------



## Twinks

I had an epidural (I was induced) and had no problems at all. It didn't numb my left side very well so I could feel enough contraction to know when to push. I was lucky and had a positive experience with the epi. After being dead set against drugs too. I also wanted a water birth and my birth plan said no meds but gas and air lol!!


----------



## sue_88

I had an epidural and after it was administered I had a wonderful labour & delivery and loved giving birth to my girl.

Administered at 4cm after going from 3-4cm over 7 hours with syntocinon and no waters. I then did 4-10cm with epi in 4 hours and pushed my daughter out in 56mins.

Was up and had a shower & hair wash after 3 hours......looked & felt amazing! :thumbup:

I'd planned a calm serene drug-free homebirth. But now I wouldn't change my experience for the world. Baby arriving happy & healthy is most important, not the birth story.


----------



## LaDY

I had no problems with the epidural...I very much didn't want one however I was up for over 24 hours in agony...dilating very very slowly...eventually I was so tired of the pain and was sleep deprived, it was the only thing that allowed me to sleep in order to prepare for the baby to come out! If it wasn't for the epidural, I honestly don't know how I would have done it! xx


----------



## sassymrsbee

I had an epi after swearing I wouldn't. I had been in prodromal labor for three weeks and at 39 weeks 5 days my Dr decided to break my water to get things moving( had been stuck at 3-4 cm for a week). Once my water was broke things happened so fast, the contractions got really strong and incredibly painful really quickly. Within two hours I was begging for the epidural. Once I got it I felt great! I rested for just two hours before they checked me and I was almost ready to push! Allowing my body to relax had caused my dilation to speed up finally! My daughter was born just two hours later. 
I thought I would regret my decision to "cave in" and "give up", but I honestly look back and want to do it all over again! Getting the epi allowed me to get some rest and not be completely exhausted with a new baby. 
I had no side effects or symptoms from the epi at all, unless you count the gross icky tape residue on my back for almost a week! Lol


----------



## Squarepants

I loved mine!!! Never experienced back pain or headaches after birth. After about 20 minutes of it going in that was it for me never felt another pain until the epi wore off as I had a 2nd degree tear. I am so scared of needles but because I couldn't see it and the nurses were taking my mind off of it, I didn't even think that getting it set up hurt that much either.

Next time round will deffinately be having another one. :)


----------



## katsbump

I got an epidural headache and had to have a blood patch a week later. I felt like I was dying for the days after she was born until I got the blood patch. During the labour the epidural made me feel really claustrophobic but I haven't found many people who felt that way when I looked it up later online so that was an unusual reaction I think. I just felt terrified about not being able to move my legs or get out in an emergency and had to keep telling myself not to freak out. All of that being said, my birth was really horrible and labour was 30 hours so I did appreciate the pain relief.


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

When I got the Epidural, I had a totally different experience than I thought I would. If I could go back and change it, I would and just go with the IV. I cried harder than I have cried in awhile when the Epidural was administered. All but one of the anesthesiologists were creepy and rude and the one that wasn't rude came in about the time that Atlas was born. It did not help the pain for me. I felt every sharp pain you could imagine. NOT pressure.


----------



## elizah1980

I had one after 22 hours of hard labor and pitocin. It actually helped me sleep the rest of the night, although I had horrendous pain with contractions because my LO was in a transverse lie. I had an EMCS due to fetal distress (heart rate) and I was ill with an infection because i'd gone too long with broken waters.

I'm glad I had it because they needed to do a true emergency section, so my epi was already placed and they didn't need to try and place it in a rush


----------



## Bevziibubble

I wrote on my birth plan that I didn't want an epidural. As soon as I arrived at the hospital I was in so much pain I begged for an epidural immediately!! 

The only bad effect I had from the epidural was being sick a few times when I was in labour and I had a back ache on the odd occasion for a while afterwards but that's long gone now. 

I think I would have an epidural again if I have another baby!


----------



## disneydarling

I had no side effects from mine, it was perfect.

However, I believe it's what caused me needing a c-section due to non progression, so I regret it so much. Biggest mistake of my life.


----------



## Miniamo

I had an epidural (not until almost 8cm dilated though as anaesthetist was delayed! So almost didn't get one!) - for me it was an amazing relief. My labour had been really intense and quick up to then and I was struggling with the contractions and had been for 9 hours. Once it kicked in the difference was clear - I was calm, could rest etc, even read a magazine! Unthinkable half an hour before, I hadn't opened my eyes for hours and was glued to the gas and air (which seemed to do nothing but was a comfort!). Admittedly it slowed my labour a bit and had to have a little syntocin to speed things up but I still pushed baby out in less than 10 mins, with a little help from the ventouse. Had second degree tear but 3 weeks on it seems to be healing fine. Would definitely get an epidural again. Sorry for anyone that had complications- I was lucky I guess and it should always be borne in mind that things don't always go to plan.


----------



## lady1985

Bumping for more stories!! Keep them going!


----------



## fashionqueen

On the midwife tv programme here this week they said that only 1/4 women who have epidurals go on to have a birth with no interventions. So I am following this thread as interesting to see people's stories.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

I went in to the hospital the day I gave birth thinking I was going to do it without an epidural. And I COULD have - but I just wasn't prepared for the pain. I didn't do what I needed to regarding researching and learning pain techniques. 

So...

I labored for 14 hours. Pushed for 20 minutes.

I was writhing in pain, screaming at the top of my lungs (probably scared the SHIT out of other mothers that night. I feel so bad for it, too), and at one point was sobbing and pushing and pulling back and forth on the side of the hospital bed - I literally was going to break the side off of the bed. No joke. 

An HOUR before I began pushing, I got my epidural. 

Once it was placed - instant relief. I was so out of it beforehand, I was literally delirious with pain. The epidural gave me a chance to take a deep breath, be able to be coherent, and it gave me a little bit to "enjoy" being in labor. 

I could still feel contractions but I can't even say it was painful. I felt the need to push, and when I tore slightly and cried out, my doctor nodded to my nurse and she upped the epi a little...and I again was numb enough to not feel too much.

If you are worried about not feeling anything, express those concerns because your doctor and nurse may be able to give you JUST ENOUGH medicine to take that edge off.

I don't have backaches or headaches from my epidural, either.


----------



## MoldyVoldy

OH! and NO I had no interventions! Pushed my little man out my vag, no forceps or anything.


----------

